# ALABAMA Ho DRAGWAY 1/4 Mile



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

:wave:Starting our new season March 10th - 2013 at 1:30 PM...Drag Racing Ho Cars T-Jets, Xtractions and 4-Gear...All cars must be Stock..Each lane is runing on 22-Volts...1/4 Mile Track 22 feet long...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, fish. way to go. did you get a timing system? I have an extra Slot Dragon for drag strip.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

*Timing*



alpink said:


> OK, fish. way to go. did you get a timing system? I have an extra Slot Dragon for drag strip.


:wave: Not sure about Slot Dragon ???


----------

